# How sensitive is your ear to pitch?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I was informally tested once, and I could tell the difference of 2 cents in two pitches. Humans are not supposed to be able to tell a 4 cent difference.
Two cents is 2/100ths of a semitone.
In the following example, of which I have the original CD also, I can hear a slight upward shift of pitch at :53 to :58. Can you hear it?


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

Isn't it going down? I'm bad at this, though.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The problem I noticed is that the pitch of the entire recording is slightly sharp to A=440, so it's hard to say about other problems. This can be heard by checking it with a tuner, and the pitch is noticeably higher.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

When my GF uses her breathalyzer I can tell it sounds a D. As a harmonica player I once had to ask "what's the key" but eventually I learned to match a pitch in my head with the pitch I'm hearing. Certainly not as sensitive as MR but I'm very happy with the way I hear music, before learning a bit of theory I was not very good at identifying scales and using key signatures, but I could still play by ear, trial-and-error. Now there is much less error in the process.

Fluctuations in pitch are another matter. I might be hearing a sharpness in the run beginning at :51, but not sure. However I agree that the whole thing sounds a bit sharp.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, rats, I don't notice it. I guess ignorance is bliss.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

fliege said:


> Isn't it going down? I'm bad at this, though.


Maybe it is a downward shift. I can't reference the whole recording to "A", or anything like that. I don't have "perfect pitch," whatever that is. I do have good relative pitch, and I can hear when a pitch changes. Can anybody else hear it?



Larkenfield said:


> The problem I noticed is that the pitch of the entire recording is slightly sharp to A=440, so it's hard to say about other problems. This can be heard by checking it with a tuner, and the pitch is noticeably higher.


So you noticed that the whole thing is sharp A=440, but didn't notice the fluctuation in pitch at :53-:58? I'm skeptical.

Wait a minute...Actually, you didn't hear it: you measured it with a tuner, and _noticed_ that it was sharp to A=440.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

If somebody is playing a guitar I can tune my guitar to theirs, I am also good with learning simple music by ear, but I don't have perfect pitch and my relative pitch needs work. I notice my ear tends to want to "correct" more complex harmonies into simple triads when I am trying to recall a harmonically complex piece of music from memory. I couldn't hear the pitch change in the OP.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I believe I heard it also starting around 0:52 . It may be the tape playing at a faster speed. That part seems more consistent in this recording (around 0:47 to 0:50).


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Maybe it's just reflex, but I tend to duck away from pitches heading toward my ear.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just got my piano tuned, and I can definitely notice he did NOT do a proper job. He came back to check it and claimed it's a low end piano (a Bladwin) then tried to claim we aren't keeping the humidity right. While there might be some truth in his statements, he clearly didn't tune it properly. At least I have a good keyboard I can play on till I can afford a better tuner!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> In the following example, of which I have the original CD also, I can hear a slight upward shift of pitch at :53 to :58. Can you hear it?


I'm not sure there is any slip in pitch. It sure sounds like it, but I think it might be an illusion due simply to the tonality of the piece. I tried comparing moments before and after the alleged shift, and can't really detect any difference. Two good comparison points are the middle C at 0:15 and the C major "resolution" at 1:01; the middle Cs sound the same to me. After listening several times I think the second one _might_ be the tiniest bit sharper, but I can't say for certain. Maybe your ear can detect a more subtle difference that mine can't, though. But even if there is a difference, I'm not sure it's enough of a change to cause the dramatic shift we think we're hearing here.
To answer your question, I have a very good sense of pitch, but I've never tested how much of a cents-difference I can detect (formally or informally). If you know of a good way to test this please let me know, I'm curious to find out!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*How sensitive is your ear to pitch? *



MarkW said:


> Maybe it's just reflex, but I tend to duck away from pitches heading toward my ear.


I was hit in the ear once by a pitch. Little League. Curved fast ball. I can attest -- I am sensitive. That hurt like a damn.

I got to first base though. Finally.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2019)

millionrainbows said:


> I can hear a slight upward shift of pitch at :53 to :58. Can you hear it?


Er...nope - there's too much else going on in this piece to be able to notice minor shifts.


----------

